# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  zdrapałam pieprzyka co robic? porszę o pomoc!

## Nie zarejestrowany

zdrapałam pieprzyka na  twarzy i nie wiem co zrobic, wszyscy mi mówią, że to niebezpieczne i może się zrobic z tego nowotwór.. nie był to odstający pieprzyk taki zwykły po prostu swędział mnie i sie po min drapałam aż w końcu się zdrapał.. a teraz mam takie jakby po pryszczu - białe i wkoło zaczerwienione. Proszę o radę

----------


## Krzysztof

Nic z tym nie rób i nie martw się. To prawda, wszelkiego rodzaju manipulowanie przy pieprzykach, ich podrażnianie czy drapanie lub zdrapywanie nie jest dobre i zwiększa ryzyko transformacji nowotworowej - ale jedynie zwiększa, nie powoduje to "od razu" nowotworu. Zdrapany pieprzyk może, ale nie musi odrosnąć, jeśli będzie miał niepokojący wygląd lub miejsce nie będzie goiło się prawidłowo, pokaż je dermatologowi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Matyldzia

Nie martw się  :Smile:  Ja rok temu zgoliłam sobie płaski pieprzyk na nodze i nic mi się nie dzieje - znajomy lekarz kazał mi wtedy obserwować, czy nie krwawi, nie zmienia koloru, nie robi się znamie itp. Nic takiego się nie stało. Czytałam wtedy też, że można iśc do lekarza w takim przypadku po aplikację antybiotyku w tym miejscu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pieprzyk już się zagoił i nie ma po nim  śladu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dokładnie to samo. To dosyć wstydliwe ale mam trądzik. I majstrując przy krostach przez przypadek podrażniłam pieprzyka. Nie zdrapałam go całkiem. Tylko tak jakby skórka zeszła. Miejsce wygląda tak samo jak u osoby która prosiła o radę. Zrobiła się malutka gulka, lekko zaczerwienione. I białe w środku. Jak krosta. I nie wiem co mam zrobić. Na twarzy mam makijaż więc trochę boję się że dojdzie do jakiejś infekcji, bądź zapalenia. Mając 7 \ 8 lat również zdrapałam pieprzyka. I nic mi nie jest

----------


## kruczkowska_m

Ja kiedyś zdrapałam pieprzyk i wdała mi się infekcja... także najlepiej takich zmian skórnych po prostu nie ruszać. Potem na biegu pędziłam do lekarza (dr Damian Ziaja) i na szczęście wszystko się dobrze skończyło, ale co strachu się najadłam to moje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

plsi pomocy co mam robic zdrapałem piepsza i niewiem co robić

----------


## Rovnares

Ja sobie siedziałem na fotelu i grałem w gry..MaM 14 lat i zaczął mnie swędzieć brzuch więc się drapałem przez chwile po czym coś mnie uszczypło tak jakby i okazało się że to był pieprszyk,taki średno odstający jakis 1 milimeter wielkości okazalo się że zdrapałem tylko mały kawałek go i w srodku jest krew.W okół nie ma nic czerwonego tylko troszke niżej ale to może być też przyczyna drapania.Nie wiem czy to groźne czy coś z tym mam robić? Pomocy prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny i chłopaki gówno prawda ja zdrapałem i zyje jest takie przysłowie co nas nie zabije to nas zmocnji

----------

